
Shibori - waqasaday
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shibori
======
gdsdfe
Change that o for an a and now you're in completely different world

~~~
adrianN
There are many Japanese words with similar or identical pronunciation, but the
difference is quite clear when written in Kanji (or given some context). 縛り
and 絞り don't look particularly similar, they just share the 糸 radical.

~~~
erahberhberg
If they are native Japanese words (ie not imported from China) then the kanji
was likely chosen long after the words were in use.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
These are kunyomi which are native origin, though there may be exceptions.

------
kazinator
Shibori (絞り, also 搾り) is, first and foremost, simply the noun form of the verb
shiboru (絞る, 搾る): to wring, squeeze, press, extract, strain out, contract ....

A camera's or eye's iris/aperture is also "shibori", because it contracts to
constrict light.

But the most important shibori, vastly overshadowing quaint tie-dying art
forms and camera apertures, is "ichiban shibori": the first press of the malt
in beer-making.

------
johncoltrane
Here is a video showing some pretty advanced shiboru:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlGL0Bhlw0E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlGL0Bhlw0E)

I'm not affiliated or anything but the whole channel is well worth binge
watching.

------
funnyenough
It is a fascinating art form. You can learn more about the different
techniques here - [https://www.hilarylhahn.com/blog/3-shibori-
techniques](https://www.hilarylhahn.com/blog/3-shibori-techniques)

------
minouye
If you're interested in giving this a try, this is a great introductory indigo
dye kit. Just a need a bucket and something to dye (pillow-case, dish-towel,
or an old t-shirt).

[https://www.amazon.com/Jacquard-Indigo-Tie-Dye-
Mini/dp/B003I...](https://www.amazon.com/Jacquard-Indigo-Tie-Dye-
Mini/dp/B003IIN7HO)

~~~
waqasaday
thanks for sharing, would def check out.

------
janekm
A similar technique was just shown on the famous Chinese YouTube channel of
"Li Zi Qi":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VO6ApTjGj4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VO6ApTjGj4)

The whole channel is nice calming viewing in times like these.

------
xyzzy_plugh
I was in Japan recently and was hoping to find something Shibori to bring home
as a souvenir/gift, but had a pretty difficult time coming across anything. I
wondered if this was just because I am gaijin, or if it has become less
commonplace in general (or both)?

